# Power Carved bowls



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 14, 2018)

Randomly decided to get into power carving, wanted to try something that I don’t see guys around me selling even though I’m sure there are. Got the mini turbo plane and a medium grit and just got the holy galded(not spelled right) course and fine grits to try some wall hanging. Been using some clamps and scrap pieces to hold stuff down but it’s been annoying and want to do it outside. Been planning on getting a jawhorse but been looking for a used one but no luck. Randomly decided today to get one and I got pretty lucky, they’re on sale for $99 instead of $159, literally think they went on sale today or the last couple days. One thing I can’t decide on is what to finish them all with. Went with gloss tung oil varnish, turned out pretty good just never a real fan of gloss. Used orange feed n wax which is nice and easy but I’d say it’ll need up keep after awhile, see it drying out eventually which I don’t want since I hope I can sell them. Anyone have any thoughts? Like the soft look of the feed n wax stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous carved out bowls! I've been eyeing the Jawhorse, but I am not into carving yet, so will probably hold off. Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Jul 14, 2018)

What are you carving these with ? How about a pic of the bottom side ??


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 15, 2018)

Gorgeous work. I'm taking a course at Arrowmont Craft School in Tennessee at the end of this month and part of it is on power carving bowls. They recommended that we buy the Holey Galahad brand. Where did you buy the Jawhorse?

Amazon sells Holey Galahad brand.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 15, 2018)

Update, I just went on Amazon and found the Jawhorse for $99. Had to have one after seeing the video.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2018)

Great job! Love the soft finish, too!


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 15, 2018)

Beautiful work. You're able to do bowls that aren't always brown and round. They should be well received.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 15, 2018)

Those look great.
As a possibility ... mineral oil. (You can pull up pics of wood with and without).
Food safe and if the bowls sell for enough you can give a 16 oz bottle ($1.99) with instructions when you sell the bowls. Smaller bottles are probably available.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Those look great.
> As a possibility ... mineral oil. (You can pull up pics of wood with and without).
> Food safe and if the bowls sell for enough you can give a 16 oz bottle ($1.99) with instructions when you sell the bowls. Smaller bottles are probably available.


That would dry out over time and would need to be reapplied.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 15, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> What are you carving these with ? How about a pic of the bottom side ??


I still need to do something to the bottoms, was gonna make a sled thing and use my router to make a flat spot on the bottoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 15, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> That would dry out over time and would need to be reapplied.


Exactly. We apply mineral oil to ours every six months but it's really important during low humidity periods like winter.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 15, 2018)

These are spectacular. They're so different. Impeccable finish! Hats off to you!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I still need to do something to the bottoms, was gonna make a sled thing and use my router to make a flat spot on the bottoms.
> View attachment 150137
> View attachment 150138


Belt sander works for me.....


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2018)

Those are really nice Joseph, I would like to try one sometime, but burls around here are scarce, and I'm too cheap to buy em....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 15, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Belt sander works for me.....


Yea I thought about that but figured I could easily screw something up and not make it flat or sand a spot I didn't mean to. Figured making a box to run my router on would be quick and easy and will me the bottom parallel to the top.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 15, 2018)

Can find them around here but not all the time, I do have a big oak burl in my yard been trying to figure out what to do with, believe I had an answer. I wish I were cheap haha, spent way too much on burls one week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 16, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea I thought about that but figured I could easily screw something up and not make it flat or sand a spot I didn't mean to. Figured making a box to run my router on would be quick and easy and will me the bottom parallel to the top.


Since they are a decorative item and will not be used as bowls, maybe you could attach a small tripod set of feet on the bottoms. Just enough to keep the bottom from touching the shelf or table but not enough to be noticed when someone is admiring their beauty.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 16, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Since they are a decorative item and will not be used as bowls, maybe you could attach a small tripod set of feet on the bottoms. Just enough to keep the bottom from touching the shelf or table but not enough to be noticed when someone is admiring their beauty.


Thought about doing something like that, the maple one sits flat so gonna leave it natural. Thought about turning something like a tear drop looking thing but have an indention where a spike from the burl could seat into, giving the burl stability and just some more random artsy look, us something like african black wood.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 16, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Thought about doing something like that, the maple one sits flat so gonna leave it natural. Thought about turning something like a tear drop looking thing but have an indention where a spike from the burl could seat into, giving the burl stability and just some more random artsy look, us something like african black wood.


Now you're talking. ABW or Gabon ebony would be special. And that would not take away from the beauty of the bowl. After you decide and make it, shows us photos so others can learn from it. Those burl bowls are very special.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Jul 19, 2018)

These look great!


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2018)

Great bowls!
Also a good display of your patience—unlike turning, this way takes _a little _more.
Tractor Supply slso has a Powerjaw setup they sell under their brand— have one, does well.


----------



## Strider (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! I love every single one of them. The burls on the first page are awesome!


----------

